# Routers for a Craftsman table saw



## caliskier (Mar 7, 2009)

Hi, I am brand new to the forum and am in the market for a router. I got this table saw for christmas:

Craftsman Professional 10 in. Portable Table Saw Model 21829. Won't let me give a link, but it is the red one that folds away. Nice design

What is the best recomended router, that will fit this table. Dewalt? Craftsman? I am a huge Dewalt fan but do not think it will fit. Any recomendations would be apprecitated.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi caliskier

I would say stick with the same brand name ( Craftsman) I don't know for sure what model will fit the table saw but Sears should have that info for you.

21829

http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_00921829000P?keyword=21829

==========


caliskier said:


> Hi, I am brand new to the forum and am in the market for a router. I got this table saw for christmas:
> 
> Craftsman Professional 10 in. Portable Table Saw Model 21829. Won't let me give a link, but it is the red one that folds away. Nice design
> 
> What is the best recomended router, that will fit this table. Dewalt? Craftsman? I am a huge Dewalt fan but do not think it will fit. Any recomendations would be apprecitated.


----------



## caliskier (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanks, I will look into craftsman. I guess they only make it so their router will fit. Do you know if the Craftsman is any good?


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi,

Of late, the 2hp combo's have come around. Can't beat the soft start.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi caliskier

Well I think so,,,they have my vote for the NEW type I now have 5 of them  and not one bad apple in the bag...

========





caliskier said:


> Thanks, I will look into craftsman. I guess they only make it so their router will fit. Do you know if the Craftsman is any good?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I think model numbers would really help in this situation since Sears sells so many variations. I agree that when using Craftsman products you are best off to stick with them. Sears sells more routers than anyone else, but that is combining all the brands they offer. For the Craftsman brand there are really only two models that I would recommend; the discontinued 26620 clone of the Bosch 1617 and the new 2-1/4 HP model combo kit. Somebody will jump in with the model number.


----------

